# Wayne County MI CPL App Checking Site



## Jerbear

Those of you that may have your application in Wayne county MI and want to check the status can go here.
https://secure.waynecounty.com/w3_net/mygovt/clerk/ccw/ccw_search.aspx

Hope this helps.....


----------

